

Microsoft's loyalty to Windows and Office blamed for a 'lost' decade - SlipperySlope
http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/3/3134719/microsoft-windows-office-loyalty-lost-decade

======
SlipperySlope
Vanity Fair source: [http://www.vanityfair.com/online/daily/2012/07/microsoft-
dow...](http://www.vanityfair.com/online/daily/2012/07/microsoft-downfall-
emails-steve-ballmer)

